# Nestle



## nzattitude

Hola Quiero decir, pero en castellano, "Chiloe esta [nestled] en la archipiélago del mismo nombre en la costa del sur de Chile"

Pero puedo encontrar la palabra por nestled = to be cradled like a baby bird in a nest. 

Gracias


----------



## jalibusa

I dont' know about "nestled" (yet), but *archipiélago* is masculine.


----------



## carola_fariasm

¿Est*á* acunado?
No me suena natural. ¿No sería mejor utilizar ubicado, situado?


----------



## sunce

Chiloe está situada... ¿qué tal?


----------



## jalibusa

"acurrucada"


----------



## Lusobe

Qué tal:
"Chiloe está enclavado en el archipiélago del mismo nombre en la costa del sur de Chile"


----------



## jalibusa

Is Chiloé (la isla) a He?


----------



## Tundra

No tiene mucha importancia: si se refiere a la isla, sería She y si se refiere a un lugar sin concretar, sería He. 
A pesar de que pierde el matiz dulce de "nestled", también creo que "enclavado" es la mejor opción en español; "acurrucado" y "acunado" no suenan bien en este contexto.
Hasta otra


----------



## jalibusa

To quote the original question: *"Enclavado como un pichoncito en un* *nido",* I'm afraid I don't think so; *enclavado* sounds like a defensible position in a national border; there's more than a hint of a "wedge" between two inamovable objects; Gibraltar is an *enclave*, nothing sweet and cuddly about it.
Acurrucado, if we agree on the meaning, is what a child will do on his mother's shoulder, which (to me) sounds a lot like a baby bird in a nest.


----------



## Mirlo

He oído decir "pegadita" en otro contexto.
Espero te ayude,


----------



## jalibusa

How about *"engarzada"* like a precious stone? nothing feathery about it, but sounds top-of-the-lin: "the jewel of the archipelago".


----------



## carola_fariasm

jalibusa said:


> To quote the original question: *"Enclavado como un pichoncito en un* *nido",* I'm afraid I don't think so; *enclavado* sounds like a defensible position in a national border; there's more than a hint of a "wedge" between two inamovable objects; Gibraltar is an *enclave*, nothing sweet and cuddly about it.
> Acurrucado, if we agree on the meaning, is what a child will do on his mother's shoulder, which (to me) sounds a lot like a baby bird in a nest.


In Chile we use *enclavado* a lot. There is a very traditional song saying the little town, Las Condes,  is _enclavado_ ... and it is about the zone in Santiago where I live


----------



## pejeman

Tundra said:


> No tiene mucha importancia: si se refiere a la isla, sería She y si se refiere a un lugar sin concretar, sería He.
> A pesar de que pierde el matiz dulce de "nestled", también creo que "enclavado" es la mejor opción en español; "acurrucado" y "acunado" no suenan bien en este contexto.
> Hasta otra


 
*2.**nestle* - lie in a sheltered position; "The little cottage nestles in the forest" lie - be located or situated somewhere; occupy a certain position

The free dictionary


Yo también pensé que enclavada era la respuesta, pero el tumbaburros me hizo cambiar de idea.

*enclavar**.*



*1. *tr. Asegurar con clavos algo.

*2. *tr. Causar una herida a la caballería por introducir mucho el clavo al herrarla.

*3. *tr. *traspasar* (‖ atravesar de parte a parte).

*4. *tr. coloq. *engañar* (‖ inducir a tener por cierto lo que no lo es).



Ahora que, un enclave es otra cosa.

*






 Spain*
*The Spanish town of **Llivia** is located in France.*

http://www.vasa.abo.fi/users/rpalmber/enclaves.htm

Y tras ver el mapa, pues no parece ser un enclave de nada y desde luego está situada netamente en territorio chileno.


Tal vez els entido es simplemente el de una "isla situada", o que forma parte de, etc.

Ahora que si se refiere a "sheltered position", yo diría que es una isla bien abrigada.

*abrigar**.*​(Del lat. _apricāre_, resguardar del frío).


*1. *tr. Defender, resguardar del frío. U. t. c. prnl.


*5. *tr._ Mar._ Defender, resguardar la nave del viento o del mar


A ver que opinan otros compañeros del foro.


Saludos y gracias por la pregunta.


----------



## Lusobe

jalibusa said:


> Is Chiloé (la isla) a He?


 
Perdona, lo mejor hubiera sido poner "enclavada".


----------



## Lusobe

Cada diccionario (loco) con su tema... El María Moliner dice otra cosa. A lo mejor estamos ante un cisma entre europeos y americanos 

*enclavado, -a *Participio adjetivo de «enclavar[se]». ¤ («en») Se aplica al lugar que está dentro del área de otro que se expresa: ‘Madrid está enclavada en el centro de la península’. ¤ («en») Se aplica también a algunas cosas situadas en cierto sitio, entre otras que las ciñen o ajustan: ‘Un hueso enclavado en la base del cráneo’.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Chiloé se asienta o está enclavado....


----------



## pejeman

Lusobe said:


> Cada diccionario (loco) con su tema... El María Moliner dice otra cosa. A lo mejor estamos ante un cisma entre europeos y americanos
> 
> *enclavado, -a *Participio adjetivo de «enclavar[se]». ¤ («en») Se aplica al lugar que está dentro del área de otro que se expresa: ‘Madrid está enclavada en el centro de la península’. ¤ («en») Se aplica también a algunas cosas situadas en cierto sitio, entre otras que las ciñen o ajustan: ‘Un hueso enclavado en la base del cráneo’.


 
Pues antes de leer el DRAE, yo estaba con lo que dice doña María. Por otro lado, la verdad es que viendo el mapa, Chiloé más parece estar en un extremo del largo archipiélago que en su centro. No sé que tendría de enclavada. Tal vez hace falta mayor "zoom".

Saludos.


----------



## Mirlo

pejeman said:


> Pues antes de leer el DRAE, yo estaba con lo que dice doña María. Por otro lado, la verdad es que viendo el mapa, Chiloé más parece estar en un extremo del largo archipiélago que en su centro. No sé que tendría de enclavada. Tal vez hace falta mayor "zoom".
> 
> Saludos.


 
Estoy de acuerdo contigo 'Pejeman' por eso sugerí "pegadita"


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Si lo que se pretende decir es que Chiloe está en un archipiélago, es indiferente que esté en el centro o en la periferia. 
Y lo más directo y menos discutible es decir 'Chiloe forma parte del archipiélago del mismo nombre frente a la costa del sur de Chile' 
Digo 'frente' porque no es apropiado decir que un archipiélago o una isla está en la costa. 'Ante', 'cerca' puede ser, pero no 'en'.


----------



## DUDOSA

"Chiloe esta [nestled] en la archipiélago del mismo nombre en la costa del sur de Chile"

Creo que por el sentido de la palabra nestled la traducción sería "cobijado", yo también vi el mapa y esa es la sensación, pero la verdad es que en castellano no me suena: La isla de Chiloe está cobijada en el archipiélago del mismo nombre, Yo más bien diría: "La isla de Chiloé está comprendida en el archipiélago del mismo nombre, en la costa sur de Chile" ya que un archipiélago es un conjunto de islas, verdad?


----------



## Conejillo

jalibusa said:


> To quote the original question: *"Enclavado como un pichoncito en un* *nido",* I'm afraid I don't think so; *enclavado* sounds like a defensible position in a national border; there's more than a hint of a "wedge" between two inamovable objects; Gibraltar is an *enclave*, nothing sweet and cuddly about it.
> Acurrucado, if we agree on the meaning, is what a child will do on his mother's shoulder, which (to me) sounds a lot like a baby bird in a nest.


 
I must admit that my Spanish is still pretty basic but, based on the definitions that I have read, I would agree with *jalibusa* that *acurrucado* seems to be the best translation.

My reason is because "nestled", in English, brings to mind a metaphor of the object (in this case an island) being comfortable and protected.


----------



## jalibusa

El post original aspira a expresar algo más que una descripción geográfica, por eso se tomó el trabajo de describir avecillas y tibios nidos; sera bueno que de esta magnífica discusión surgiera algo que satisfaga esas aspiraciones. Por mi parte, me gusta *"cobijada".*


----------



## Fantasmagórico

Y ya que estamos hablando de *nidos*, podemos usar simplemente *anidar*:
 
*anidar.*
*1. *intr. Dicho de un ave: Hacer nido o vivir en él. U. t. c. prnl.
*2. *intr. Morar, habitar. U. t. c. prnl.
*3. *intr*.** Dicho de una cosa: Hallarse o existir en alguien o algo.***
*4. *intr. Dicho del huevo: En embriología, fijarse o insertarse, normalmente en el útero.
*5. *tr. Abrigar, acoger.
 
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​_ _​*Chiloé se anida en el archipiélago del mismo nombre...***
* *


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

A partir de lo que dice jalibusa:

Los pájaros anidan (no se anidan). Con esa salvedad no me parece mal la propuesta de Fantasmagórico.

Alternativas: 
...se acogen a..., se cobijan en..., ... se alojan en..., se albergan en..., ...se guarecen en..., ...se abrigan en..., ...se resguardan en..., ...arraigan en ..., ...se asientan en...
Para elegir, me gustaría conocer, mejor visitándolos, la isla y el archipiélago de Chiloe. Así podría cerciorarme de si es apropiado decir que se resguardan o algo por el estilo. 
Acurrucarse no me parece apropiado, porque es encogerse para resguardarse y eso no creo que quepa decirlo de una isla ni como metáfora.


----------



## Fantasmagórico

> Los pájaros anidan (no se anidan).


Correcto.


----------



## DUDOSA

Con respecto a *cobijada*, que es el término que más se asemeja a nestled, porque también remite a algo protector y calentito, se me presenta el tema de cómo usarlo. Si decimos que Chiloé está cobijada por el archipiélago... ¿no implica que no forma parte del mismo?


----------



## jalibusa

Debemos tener en cuenta que en la pregunta original hay un intento de poesía, y que no se trata de dar latitud y altitud de la isla en los mapas, sino de describirla de la forma que la isla seguro merece; García Lorca usó "ramos de jacintos" y aunque "ramos" implica sin duda más de dos jacintos, nadie se atrevería a protestar porque el sujeto de la metáfora está presente solamente en número de dos.


----------



## Lusobe

Yo estoy de acuerdo hasta cierto punto contigo jalibusa. Pero el contexto no me parece especialmente poético y nadie ha tenido en cuentra hasta ahora que "nestled" en inglés es un término que se utiliza mucho en la prosa como indicador geográfico y que todo lector nativo de inglés lo identifica enseguida como tal. No pasa lo mismo con muchos de los términos propuestos que, como metáforas poéticas pueden tener su valor, pero no suelen utilizarse profusamente en manuales de geografía.


----------



## nzattitude

Gracias a todo. 

What I wanted was to capture the emotional sense of being surrounded and protected. As a town may be in a valley. So I liked *enclavado. *ButI ended up changing the sentence entirely - because I realised that some thing cannot be nestled in the water. 

Pero otra vez gracias.


----------



## nzattitude

I think anidar means nested, which is different to nestled.


----------



## Fantasmagórico

nzattitude said:


> I think anidar means nested, which is different to nestled.


Thank you!!


----------



## Tundra

Sin duda, para mí, las más fieles al original y al castellano son "enclavado" o "se asienta", que me parece incluso mucho mejor.


----------

